# I miss orange



## CrunkLord420 (Nov 1, 2017)

make Halloween theme selectable all year round pl0x


----------



## Raging Capybara (Nov 1, 2017)

I would make a thread about this right now.

The puke green is so ugly, how could I tolerate it for so long? I even changed to the Kawaii theme.


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 1, 2017)

Make it fire engine red for the autist


----------



## The Valeyard (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 2, 2017)

Halloween theme is best theme.


----------



## gh0stzero (Nov 3, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Make it fire engine red for the autist



Black and red might be nice


----------



## Antipathy (Nov 4, 2017)

tripmix said:


> Black and red might be nice


An autist theme would need little helmets over all of the user icons. Make it happen, @Null


----------



## polonium (Nov 5, 2017)

All green-haters should be purged.


----------



## CabbageMan (Nov 5, 2017)

I just liked the kiwipumpkin logo.


----------



## Staffy (Nov 5, 2017)

tripmix said:


> Black and red might be nice




Black and dark red for the edgy autists out there


----------



## gh0stzero (Nov 5, 2017)

Staffy said:


> Black and dark red for the edgy autists out there



Yeah. Need a theme to show my :autism::autism:


----------



## Mellorine (Nov 5, 2017)

I mourn the loss of the Halloween theme every year.  And if made an option, it should have the Kiwi pumpkin all year.


----------



## Lucifuga (Nov 7, 2017)

Bound to have missed some green in places and probably made things orange - here is a makeshift userstyle


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Nov 7, 2017)

Orange is my jam!


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Apr 13, 2018)

I don't even care why it was turned back on, I forgot how great it looks.


----------



## Stock Photo James (Apr 13, 2018)

While I love black and orange combo the logo being season inappropriate bothers me.


----------



## registereduser (Apr 13, 2018)

CrunkLord420 said:


> I don't even care why it was turned back on, I forgot how great it looks.


I'm assuming because it's Friday the 13th?


----------



## Ashley1995 (Apr 13, 2018)

Why is it black and orange? It's not a holiday now or anything.


----------



## Mellorine (Apr 13, 2018)

The farms looked so nice today.




Ashley1995 said:


> Why is it black and orange? It's not a holiday now or anything.



Jason Vorhees disagrees.

Edit: And ten minutes later it's gone.  One last memory to savor before it's all radioactive dust.


----------

